# What Bulb to Get



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have the Aqueon Mini Bow Desktop Aquarium Kit 2.5g. The bulb it comes with is terrible. I have tried the half & half Zoo Med ligh. It was nice made everything look nice. But it was not bright enough. Then I tried the regular Zoo Med bulb. But it made the corals look awful. Then I tried the Aqua Culture regular bulb. It is brighter but made the corals look bad. There is no half & half Aqua Culture bulb that I can try. Is there any other brand of compact flouresent bulb that is a half & half bulb, that is bright enough?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Can't help ya there. Your better off installing your own LED in that hood.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is a lot of work. I will just keep on looking and trying different brands.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats gonna be tough, because there aren't going to be any in the color range your needing.
Is the lamp on its side, or screwed in from the top?
PAR30 LED Aquarium Coral Reef Light Custom Made Brand New PAR38 Nano Pico Tank | eBay


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You screw the bulb into the side of the hood.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

It depend on your idea of "bright enough". Are you following a watts per gallon rule, orjust eyeballing it, because I'm not really sure what you're looking for!


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh, sorry to go off subject, but I just strted a 2.5 reef too. What kind of corals do you have in it and are there any other animals in it? I'm looking for ideas for stocking mine.
Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

tankman12 said:


> You screw the bulb into the side of the hood.


Ok, finally came across one:
Finnex Nano Refugium Aquarium Light Blue LED 26 Watt W | eBay


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a High fin Shrimp goby and Pistol shrimp, some snails and a hermit that is it. Pistol shrimps are shy creatures but when there the only things in there, it come out all the time. You should get a Shrimp goby, pistol shrimp. There awsome. Im getting a 5g and Im making that a saltwater tank. Because the tank i have now is horrible. But the creatures are doing great and they would like a bigger tank


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Ok, finally came across one:
> Finnex Nano Refugium Aquarium Light Blue LED 26 Watt W | eBay


Thanks for your help but Im going to probally get a tiny t-5 lighting system for a 5g. Any creatures you think i should get? Im thinking about getting a purple fireshish, Clown goby, a cleaner shrimp, and some type of damsel maybe a fiji or yellow tail.


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Your wishlist won't last long in a tank that small. Damsels require 30 gallon tank ( I got away with one in a 20 gallon). Firefish requires 10 gallon as does the clown goby. That Damsel will kill those fish, especially in a tank that small.

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Clown Goby, Citrinis

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Firefish, Purple

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: Yellowtail Damselfish



tankman12 said:


> Thanks for your help but Im going to probally get a tiny t-5 lighting system for a 5g. Any creatures you think i should get? Im thinking about getting a purple fireshish, Clown goby, a cleaner shrimp, and some type of damsel maybe a fiji or yellow tail.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay no damsel. But a clown goby and purple firefish should be alright. If not what could go in it?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

tankman12 said:


> Thanks for your help but Im going to probally get a tiny t-5 lighting system for a 5g. Any creatures you think i should get? Im thinking about getting a purple fireshish, Clown goby, a cleaner shrimp, and some type of damsel maybe a fiji or yellow tail.


Fish for a 2g tank??? None. One shrimp, and a mushroom, thats about it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

tankman12 said:


> Okay no damsel. But a clown goby and purple firefish should be alright. If not what could go in it?


No, they won't.
You have to look at the difference between a 10g, with rock and substrate, now its 4-5 gallons. Yours is only going to be a drink of water that fish will be in.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

I know people keep clown gobies in tanks as small as 1 gallon- allthough i DO NOT reccommend that. I think one yellow clown goby would be fine in the 5 gallon, but that's the only fish. I also like pom pom crabs, nassarius snails, peppermint shrimp and sexy shrimp. Those should all work! Unless you allready have the 5 i would get a 10 instead though. The shrimp goby really needs to be moved to a 10 gallon, not a 5. Good luck, and thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

squishylittlefishies said:


> I know people keep clown gobies in tanks as small as 1 gallon- allthough i DO NOT reccommend that. I think one yellow clown goby would be fine in the 5 gallon, but that's the only fish. I also like pom pom crabs, nassarius snails, peppermint shrimp and sexy shrimp. Those should all work! Unless you allready have the 5 i would get a 10 instead though. The shrimp goby really needs to be moved to a 10 gallon, not a 5. Good luck, and thanks for the suggestions!


The tank he has is a 2.5g tank.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

tankman12 said:


> Thanks for your help but Im going to probally get a tiny t-5 lighting system for a 5g. Any creatures you think i should get? Im thinking about getting a purple fireshish, Clown goby, a cleaner shrimp, and some type of damsel maybe a fiji or yellow tail.


He's upgrading to a 5 gallon. The fish I reccommended are for the 5 gal.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

squishylittlefishies said:


> He's upgrading to a 5 gallon. The fish I reccommended are for the 5 gal.


And the fish you are advising him to go with, are for 10g tanks!


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Still way to small.



squishylittlefishies said:


> He's upgrading to a 5 gallon. The fish I reccommended are for the 5 gal.


----------



## squishylittlefishies (Sep 12, 2012)

oh. ok.


----------

